# Fox



## lilbens10 (Jan 13, 2004)

I live in a new house on a golf course and I've been seeing a few foxholes in an undeveloped part around the course. Tracks and other sign are also around these holes. I am a coyote hunter, but fox are rare around where I live and I was just wondering if the technique is the same to hunt them as it is coyotes? What should I do to get this fox?


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

many times calling a coyote i will call in a fox. it seems there more active closer to dark


----------

